
VPN over VPS in VM shell (Running my own VPN server) - JoshLuz
Hello,As we know no VPNs even the safest VPNs like AirVPN or ProtonVPN? are really safe, in fact there is always the problem that none of us users really know if they keeps logs.My solution would be to host running a VPN on a rented VPS server in order to personally manage it.To do so I do not want to limit at something pre-compiled, such as &quot;digital ocean&quot;, infact my plan is to run it in Softether host inside a VPS.The scheme should be so:<p>Within a Windows Server VPS placed in some data center run VMware emulating another operating system, within this guest run Softether host app.Then connect via VPN tunnel from Softether host app to my real domestic PC.<p>I just wonder if the VPS server owner or the VPS internet operator itself could actually trace the source back to my real PC even though ill establish a VPN tunnelling from softether to my actual pc.<p>PS: The idea of ​​running everything inside a VM instead of into just the VPS itself  is to make the Softether logs inaccessible to a potential attacker protecting them in a shell, plus mask the imei and the operation system.I look forward to understand if they (NSA or potential attackers) would have some way to track back the encrypted VPN connection from Softether to my current PC
======
LinuxBender
Is your question:

"Can law enforcement determine the real source IP if I use a VPS as a VPN
gateway?" If so, the answer is yes. Either with a scary email or a warrant,
they can dump the memory contents of your VM. In some cases they can live
migrate a copy and do forensics on it. They can also capture traffic flows to
and from your VPS node.

If your question is: "Can the average internet server determine my source IP?"
The answer is no, provided that you force all traffic, including DNS queries,
over your VPN. There are sites you can use for simple leak detection. [1] [2]

[1] - [https://ipleak.net/](https://ipleak.net/)

[2] - [https://browserleaks.com/](https://browserleaks.com/)

~~~
JoshLuz
Are you sure the VPS ISP won’t see the destination IP of the softether tunnel?
(My real pc) I knew that they won’t for sure see what’s inside that tunnel but
what about the destination?

~~~
LinuxBender
When you say "destination IP of the softether tunnel (your real PC)" Do you
mean that you have 2 PC's tunneled to each other over that VPN? If so, the VPN
provider would of course see both ends of their tunnel.

~~~
JoshLuz
No, only one pc, mine. But I think is the same they will spot the destination
of the vpn tunnel. What about chaining more than one configuration like this?
I mean, if so, the VPS Provider will see in the ending of the softether vpn
tunnel another vps provider chained so may this configuration help me in terms
of anonimity? Maybe chaining 3 or 4 configuration like this could increase a
lot the time one potential attacker will spend to resolve all the node. In
your opinion chaining VPN (VPNinception) could give me more anonimity?

